# Sinking Ever Deeper [OOC]



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2011)

The man who delivered the note sits at a table and fusses over his surroundings. He nervously adjusts the forks and knives around the plates sitting in front of him. You notice that despite being there for a time, he hasn't called for any food or drink. From his entrance and the look on his face you could guess that he has no intention of putting anything in this establishment near his mouth.
As you enter he passes a critical eye over you. After a moment of scrutiny he waves you towards one of the five other seats around the table. Once the last straggler has arrived he rises smoothly to his feet to address you. His voice is rich and cultured sounding. "I am Visil Boregart, paramount of my masters private estates. One of his recent acquisitions is the former mansion of Lord Ilusti of the House of Masters." He pauses a for a brief moment as if to see if that name had any meaning to you. At your blank expressions he grimaces slightly and moves on. ""Our recent renovations of the structure have uncovered a number of objects we need removed from the premises as soon as possible so that work can continue. As Paramount I dislike reliance on the Labor guilds, and do not trust the caliber of character of the dockhands and other men for hire. My inquiries among my contacts at the Land Owners guilds revealed that a number of men were hired from this establishment to satisfactory ends. I am hoping to repeat their success and will pay handsomely upon its completion."

He removes a small stack of papers from inside his suitcoat and sets them before you. They appear to be contracts drawn up by a barrister. They indicate that you are employed directly to a one Visil Boregart for a term no longer than 24 hours for the purpose of removing an unspecified number of unspecified objects from an estate in the Roses District. While most of the text is so full of legalese that you can barely follow all the binding rules, you do note that buried in it is a paragraph designed to silence the undersigned from discussing any part of the job after it is done. 

Know. Local DC12 or Nobility/History DC14
[SBLOCK]
You recall hearing of Lord Ilusti once. He was a former Guild Master of the Smiths guild. Like many men of power he had his vices and one of them led to his disgrace and removal from the guild. He had a great appetite for gambling and racked up quite a debt over the years. Eventually he had to sell off all of his estates to pay what he owed. It was said that he still owed money to some unscrupulous folks before he disappeared.
[/SBLOCK]


OOC - Rules
[SBLOCK]
I'm recruiting 5 1st level PC's for a short adventure in the city. Please link to your character pages on the LPW Wiki when you introduce yourselves. Despite what his note said about "strong backs", I'm looking for any characters that are interested. Once we have 5 characters (And a second judge approval for the adventure) I'll start the Game thread.

I'd like to try some things a little differently for combat. At the start of an encounter I will roll a party initiative using the average of everyone's initiative vs the NPC's average. The order that you post in is the initiative order for that round. I'm hoping to eliminate any waiting on other players actions or having to edit posts because the person ahead of you did something that changes what you would do. I've never tried it before but from my other experiences I think this might work out well.

Any players that haven't posts after a few days I will either give them an action or have them aid another that round. I'm somewhat slow posting, usually 2-3 days between updates so you should have plenty of time for your own actions once we get rolling. 

Other than that, good luck!you'll need it...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 7, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Sorcerer*

*[sblock]Zoryk Wolfheart (SJRSamurai) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki[/sblock]*

Zoryk Wolfheart walks in, he solemnly bows before the nobleman, sits on the exact chair mentionned to him and listens intently to his words. As the man begins shuffling his papers Zoryk makes his case.

"A pleasure to meet you Sir Boregart, I am Zoryk Wolfheart, although I may not look it, I was once apprenticed to Master smith Bronn Wolfheart in the Incudine district and able to pull my own weight. I suspect these objects should not pose a problem." says the half-elf with a smile.

Seeing the papers drop in front of him, the young sorcerer tries to contain his enthusiasm as he prepares to sign them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

Vincenzo opens the door and sees the distinguished gentleman. he bows t ohim without spilling a drop of the dark ale. When he is gestured to a seat he takes one accross from the man, then continues to sip his ale in silence. when handed a contract he reads it slowly and carefully.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Fulgrim enters the room at the back of the Inn finding the well to do man looking a little out of place.  Fulgrim offers a brief nod, saying "If'n a strong back is what ye lookin' fer, I'm yer dwarf." before taking a seat next to Vincenzo.

When handed a contact he reviews it closely, though obviously frustrated with the verbosity muttering something about all this to do some work.  Putting the papers down much to quickly to have actually read them, Fulgrim nudges Vincenzo, "Bit much 'o readin' fer me.  Does dis work look legit?"

[sblock=OOC]

My character is still waiting approval, but I don't expect any issues with that process as its a pretty clear cut character.

Fulgrim Ironforge, L1 Barbarian

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

Vincenzo continues to read but still answers Fulgrim, "I. don't. quite. know. for . sure. " it is apperent by watching him for a short time he has been re-reading the contract. He is actually trying to make sense of it. 
*shudder* "I think therre are some holes of information that probbly won't be answered unless you agree to the non-disclosure statement, revealing the unspecified items specifically brings a rather stiff pennalty, but even that is not specifcally is left unspecific. specoifically."*sigh*


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 7, 2011)

"Hhmph.  Why can't folk jest write what dey thinkin'" Fulgrim states still looking a bit bewilderedly at the paper.  "Guess'n if it's good 'nuff fer you, then it'll pass fer me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

Vincenzo wipes his brow from slogging through the legalese and the looks to Fulgrim. Nodding he then signs the document. "I don't like documents that don't say anything, but lets have and adventure anyway!" He passes thed signed document back to the well dressed executor of this estate.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Fulgrim shrugs "Good 'nuff fer me then. he says as he scribbles something on the signature line of the contract and pushes it back across the table.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 7, 2011)

Seeing Vicenzo and Fulgrim sign their contracts, Zoryk signs his and then gets comfortable in his chair wondering if Nathan or Elenka will join them.


----------



## Tark (Apr 7, 2011)

Temarel enters quietly.  Feeling somehow that he was violating some kind of hidden adventurer's code.  He was invited?  Right?

He looked down at he contract and attempted to decipher its meanings without any success.  Were all such human contracts so...twisty?

He didn't even notice Sauvressa reading over his shoulder.  She frowned deeply and said bluntly. "I do not like this paper.  It binds you in treachery, beloved.  It is written by evil hands."

Temarel looked at her, then looked at the others agonizing over the decision.  It did occur to him that it was very strange that armed men were needed just to move furniture.  His father would have been appalled at the idea of not having the servants, or better yet him, do it.  Then again furniture was rarely, if ever, moved.  Furniture was rather rare, plenty of blankets and pillows, plenty of lounging area, but very few actual chairs or tables.

"I must admit this seems rather...excessive."

[sblock=ooc]Character is also waitnig approval.  If it doesn't come at a time that you feel works feel free to abandon me in the inn.[/sblock]


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking to Temarel after signing his paper, Zoryk offered a sympathetic smile and said: "il n'walma toror, edenea a'iluve orn, aran'er. N'alaquel e'ai Temarel."

[sblock=translation] "Do not worry brother, humans tend to put everything on paper, especially noble ones. I'll have your back in any case Temarel."[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2011)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner 1*

Shortly after Temarel enters, Elenka joins the others in the back room.  She takes one of the contracts and represses a deep sigh as she looks at it and puzzles through the complicated language.  Finally, she looks up.  "If the work turns out to not be _legal_ then I should warn you that I would not hold this contract to be binding."  She smiles.  "If that is acceptable to you, then I shall sign."

[sblock=OOC]Selc, if you're ok with two summoners I'll have Elenka sign.  If you would rather not have two summoners and all their summoning baggage in the group then I'll let Tark/Temarel join and I'll have Elenka bow out.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking down, seeming to understand he let his worst judgment come to fruition.

_I must be mad._ He thought.  _Trusting the word fo a man I've known for about two minutes._

He took the sheet and signed it, feeling that in some way he was signing over his own soul.  Sauvressa looked suddenly saddened and hurt, as if struck by a blow.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Selc, if you're ok with two summoners I'll have Elenka sign.  If you would rather not have two summoners and all their summoning baggage in the group then I'll let Tark/Temarel join and I'll have Elenka bow out.[/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'm fine with two summoners. Go ahead and sign her up.
[/SBLOCK]

Rat-Flail
[SBLOCK]
VGCats
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 8, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Shortly after Temarel enters, Elenka joins the others in the back room.  She takes one of the contracts and represses a deep sigh as she looks at it and puzzles through the complicated language.  Finally, she looks up.  "If the work turns out to not be _legal_ then I should warn you that I would not hold this contract to be binding."  She smiles.  "If that is acceptable to you, then I shall sign."




Visil says stuffily "Of course not, I wouldn't dream of being involved in an illegal task. It is a standard contract when performing services within the boundries of our estates. It provides a legal means of reparation should sensitive matters be discussed once the work is completed."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2011)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner 1*

Elenka gives Visil a shallow curtsey.  "My apologies, good sir.  I'm unused to dealing with matters of Law and sometimes ask silly questions in order to protect myself.  Please forgive me, I did not mean to impugn the good name of you or your employer."  She takes a quill, dips it into the ink bottle, and signs her name.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 8, 2011)

"Din't seem to take ye long to find yer workers." Fulgrim says as he takes another drink of his ale and settling back in his chair.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2011)

"He came at a good time, when we were having a good time."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 8, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Sorcerer*

Zoryk looked at his compatriots, _could've been worse _he thought to himself, _Vincenzo is said to be skillful with a sword, Fulgrim is a dwarf and looks tougher than stone, Lady Elanka claimed to possess the powers of her home forest and no one disputed her. That leaves us with my elven brother and his lady of marble, she seems a bit difficult, reminds me of Nathan's speech on celestials, might be a relation there, I guess she expects us to prove ourselves while all she does is stand there and be saintly without lifting a finger, she should know that people like her protected survive because they work in teams, if she antagonises them, chances are her beloved will not survive, I'll have to watch her_, thought the half-elf sorcerer as he waited for their employer to resume his briefing.


----------



## Tark (Apr 8, 2011)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Visil says stuffily "Of course not, I wouldn't dream of being involved in an illegal task. It is a standard contract when performing services within the boundries of our estates. It provides a legal means of reparation should sensitive matters be discussed once the work is completed."





The choice of words seemed to knock him to his senses.  Though he could never claim to  be a statesman there were many things that were bothering him, and now the exact shape of those problems were beginning to form on his tongue.


"I must apologize if I am overstepping my bounds Master Boregart, but there is a saying among the people I come from that one does not pick a flower by using an axe.  We are not fools.  Your master may have qualms about hiring common folk to do honest work but one certainly does not go out of their way to hire a band of armed mercenaries to move a previous occupants furniture from a new home.  As I have already signed the contract I am bound to silence and service but I am not a man who will also be blinded and deafened as well.  Such as it is with everyone having cast their vote it  would be wise for the sake of success and diplomacy to explain the precise details of this contract as well as the exact nature of the work that requires such men and women as I've described in terms that even the most common among us may be able to understand.  Surely, Master Boregart, you are a man of caliber and my outburst merely interrupted you as you were going to say these very things?  Am I correct?"

For a moment he simply stood there not even realizing he had stood up to speak.  Looking around at the stares he cleared his throat and sat down.  Sauvressa stood  placidly behind him having recovered from the shock of him not heeding her warnings.

[sblock=ooc]If this were Shadowrun we might have already killed him, stole his wallet, and resumed drinking while avoiding the huge ambush the GM had planned for us.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 8, 2011)

Visil seems mollified by Elenka's words and nods in response as he accepts her signed contract.

His sharp eyes swivel to Temarel as he begins speaking. He steeples his fingers as he listens to the mans argument and concerns. 

"I see that you are no fools, and from your own viewpoint I can see the concern over a task such as this, hired out to men and women such as yourself. However for now I can only assure you that I do indeed seek workers to move things. You see, were I to hire a member of my masters guild he would keep the details of this task tight to his chest until it benefited him the most. Members of other guilds would use it to attempt to weaken our guilds position. Were I to hire random strangers from the docks or field hands, they would have nothing to lose to sell information to others that would use it."

"Men, and women, like yourselves however have far more to lose should you break an oath. Without a reputation in a city like this, how often will you find work of value? Who will trust you to guard their goods, or their lives, if you are loose lipped? Each of you is a businessman unto himself and are of little worth without a good reputation."

"That is why I have sought employees here, not for your swords, but for your name."

He pauses for a moment to meet each of your gazes.

"If you are still interested I can explain with more details at the estate, but not here where many ears may be listening."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2011)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner 1*

Elenka stands and clasps her hands demurely.  "Well, then, unless you need more than the five of us for this employment I suggest we go to this estate so that we may discover what is what."


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Sorcerer*

Zoryk nods as the man explains himself yet for all of his big words, the half-elf sorcerer remains sure the man is hiding something, yet he remains silent on his thoughts, playing it close to his chest for the time being. "I concur with Lady Elanka, let's go to the estate, after all the contract stipulates a 24 hours period, we wouldn't want to lose time." says Zoryk with a mischevious grin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

"Yes, this Estate is probably the best place to discuss any details further then what you have mentiond thus far."


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 9, 2011)

Fulgrim brings his mug to his mouth and finishes the remaining ale, then stands as he slides his chair back.  "Let's be headin' to dis estate and gettin' on wit business."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

Vincenzo downs the last of his mug of ale.


----------



## Tark (Apr 9, 2011)

Temarel mulled it over for a bit before he felt the cold embrace of Sauvressa's arms around him.

"I will protect you, beloved"

Temarel sighed. "Very Well"


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zoryk Wolfheart Lvl 1 Sorcerer*

Seeing Sauvressa and Temarel's display, Zoryk raised an eyebrow quizically before his features changed into an expression of understanding.
Wishing he had brought his ale with him the sorcerer looked to his other companions for their reaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

"what are we waiting for?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 9, 2011)

OOC - Going to be gone the rest of this weekend but will get us started either sunday night or monday.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 11, 2011)

Sinking Ever Deeper (IC]) 

There is the link to the game thread. I was going to try and get a moderator to move it but I'll just use this as our OOC thread.


----------

